# July 2022 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Aug 7, 2022)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. Reflections and Moonlight, #3 from the Fireworks Week by @ronlane






 2. This Afternoon's Moon by @MitchP





 3. Rural mailbox from "Michigan Farm" threadby @mjcmt





 4. 1958 Oldsmobile 98 by @cgw





 5. #1 from Summer Portraits - Boho, Nature, Water by @CherylL





 6. #2 from Last One is One  by @Photo Lady


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 7, 2022)

Difficult choice.....


----------



## CherylL (Aug 9, 2022)

Didn't know I was nominated.  Thanks!  Tough choice with the other good photos.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 9, 2022)

CherylL said:


> Didn't know I was nominated.  Thanks!  Tough choice with the other good photos.


I guess my post didn’t send you an alert.
Yes, good work this month.


----------

